# Making Stairs Scratch Proof



## 1simple (May 21, 2008)

I'm trying to fine a way to make my stairs scratch proof, so you can scratch it with your finger nail, so the dog wont mess them up.  Polyurethane wont work as mfg do not recommend putting it on existing painted surfaces.  The paint I used was Valspar Latex Porch Paint (with Zap Primmer).  I recently purchased Gidden Polyurethane Oil Gloss Paint and put some on a test piece.  I do not think it will harden well enough to prevent it.  The wood I used was your standard wood, specifically made stair treads, ready to paint from Lowes.  I didn't buy Oak, which is a much harder wood.  The only solution I can think of, is assuming the Gidden stuff does harden pretty well, I should take the boards up and put down oak & use the Gidden stuff, so the paint hardens nicely and the wood underneath isn't soft, but hard as well.

Any suggestions or comments from your experience is greatly appreciated!

Thanks
Curtis


----------



## gfw (May 24, 2008)

I don't think there's such a thing as a paint or varnish that will truly not be scratched by dog's claws, even on Oak.  I would buy the hardest floor varnish I could find (maybe Ronseal Diamond Hard Floor Varnish) and test to see whether it applied well over the paint.  If you test a small patch, the worst that can happen is you have to sand it off and repaint.

You should be able to find a varnish that doesn't harm the appearance of the paint, and it will be tougher, but with a dog ... you're still going to have to revarnish occasionally.

Trim the dogs nails frequently


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (May 25, 2008)

gfw said:


> I don't think there's such a thing as a paint or varnish that will truly not be scratched by dog's claws, even on Oak.  I would buy the hardest floor varnish I could find (maybe Ronseal Diamond Hard Floor Varnish) and test to see whether it applied well over the paint.  If you test a small patch, the worst that can happen is you have to sand it off and repaint.
> 
> You should be able to find a varnish that doesn't harm the appearance of the paint, and it will be tougher, but with a dog ... you're still going to have to revarnish occasionally.
> 
> Trim the dogs nails frequently


I totally agree with this. Make sure any finish is low luster or mat finish. Any kind of glossy finish makes the treads a skating rink ( accident waiting to happen). Another thought is to have a carpet runner put in so you still have the painted look on the sides.
If thats not appealing then solid oak treads with a clear mat or low luster finish is the way to go but you will have to redo them from time to time. The thing is with a clear finish ( stay Clear Ben Moore) is that the scratches don't show as much as a stained tread.


----------



## contour (Aug 20, 2008)

This situation looks very much alike the one described here: How to Install Carpet Runner on Basement Stairs
Carpet runner can be a solution and one very appreciated when sometimes the butt meets the edge of the step


----------



## mikemeier (Sep 20, 2008)

I have heard that fiberglass resin is pretty tough. You could try it on a piece of scrap and see how it works. The bottom line is that the top coat is only as tough as what is below it. If you have light scratches in the wood, you can get it out with a wet towel and iron. The steam can swell the wood and pop the scratch out (wood only, not the top coat).


----------

